# NEW ROTORS?



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

ok this is my problem 2 weeks ago i changed my back pads to akebono euro brakes, 2-3 days ago i heard a grinding noise in the back right, when i got homei looked there was a huge sctrach all the way around the rotor where the pad is.....i took it to the shop where i got it done, one of the mechanics said it was the caliper pins and they lubed it up the other mechanic said i need to turn the rotor, and i told them u cant turn the rotors....now what kind of rotors do i need to put in the back of my car it is a 2007 VW jetta wolfsburg mk5 with 29k miles


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (biggshant89)*

As far as rotors go...any good OEM quality rotor will give you good service...ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman, etc....just stay away from the "plain brown box" Chinese knock off's...and some major auto stores sell that !#%@#$%! I'd look at Autohaus AZ...free shippin on $50 orders (so heavy rotors don't matter) and close to you..I get my stuff from them in just a few daze..you should get it even faster in SoCal. Also, to do rears on MKV...your shop needs to know that they will have to pull carriers..takes a very short 14mm triple square bit (the one from Snapon is too long to work right due to suspension parts in the way...) I got my short bit from "Metalnerd website"...also, these special bolts are "stretch torqued" ONE TIME USE ONLY...you'll need to order 4 from VW dealer...torque spec is 66 ft lb + 1/4 turn and that 1/4 turn is a betch to get...really tight (that's because the bolts are being stretched into their yield stress)...








PS: You didn't have problems with the fire or mudslides, I hope...I lived in Glendale for years..and remember the huge fires..we had it burn right down to Glendale CC one year!


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (spitpilot)*

actually the fires were about 1 mile away from me but we didnt have any mudslides not that i knew about any way....thanks for your help but what are these bolts that you are talking about ? and where should i take it to i took it to discount tires and they messed it up for me any good idea where i can take it too ??


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (biggshant89)*

Yikes!....I'd be takin a VW to a shop that knows VW's!...The caliper carrier is a bracket that holds the caliper to the suspension. If you just change pads all you need do is remove the caliper lock bolts and the caliper slides off from the carrier guide pins (these pins BTW are supposed to be cleaned and relubed with "synthetic caliper grease" at every pad change..wanna bet the "tire jockeys didn't do that?...I'm pretty sure I"d win the bet)...This is extremely important for VW "floating caliper" type brakes..if the pins bind up the caliper can't retract fully and you get drag..wears pads fast, cuts your MPG and most importantly..generates heat that can cook out grease from wheel bearings...new bearing hubs are NOT cheap!. Anyway, if you want to change rotors along with pads you must remove the carriers (on both front and rear axles) to get rotors out...the rear carrier mounting bolts are the ones I'm talkin about being ONE TIME USE ONLY...fronts are resuable..not stretch torqued....you definitely want to know your shop is gonna put in new rear carrier bolts...a good shop screening question would be "does that quote include new carrier mounting bolts?"...if they go "HUH..we never change any bolts when we do brake jobs!"







..Find a different shop! One that knows WTF they're doin when it comes to Audi/VW cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Yikes!....I'd be takin a VW to a shop that knows VW's!...The caliper carrier is a bracket that holds the caliper to the suspension. If you just change pads all you need do is remove the caliper lock bolts and the caliper slides off from the carrier guide pins (these pins BTW are supposed to be cleaned and relubed with "synthetic caliper grease" at every pad change..wanna bet the "tire jockeys didn't do that?...I'm pretty sure I"d win the bet)...This is extremely important for VW "floating caliper" type brakes..if the pins bind up the caliper can't retract fully and you get drag..wears pads fast, cuts your MPG and most importantly..generates heat that can cook out grease from wheel bearings...new bearing hubs are NOT cheap!. Anyway, if you want to change rotors along with pads you must remove the carriers (on both front and rear axles) to get rotors out...the rear carrier mounting bolts are the ones I'm talkin about being ONE TIME USE ONLY...fronts are resuable..not stretch torqued....you definitely want to know your shop is gonna put in new rear carrier bolts...a good shop screening question would be "does that quote include new carrier mounting bolts?"...if they go "HUH..we never change any bolts when we do brake jobs!"







..Find a different shop! One that knows WTF they're doin when it comes to Audi/VW cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the info, cause when i did my front wheel bearings, you obviously have to take all that off the car, i never re greased what you ahd mentioned. So thanks for the tips. I have to replace the rotors in a bit anyways so i think illd eff be doing this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BOUDAH at 10:05 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (spitpilot)*

i took it back to the shop the other they greased up the pins and today they made noise and when i parked i felt my back brakes cooking like my hand was 4-5ft away and i felt the heat somethin is so rong i wanna take it back and make them put new rotors in i should of just taken it to the dealer but it was 400 bucks for rear brake job


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (biggshant89)*

spit i looked on authohaus but they only have rotors for 15 and 16 inch rims mine are the 17 inch 5 spoke smoked rims will it still work ?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (biggshant89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggshant89* »_spit i looked on authohaus but they only have rotors for 15 and 16 inch rims mine are the 17 inch 5 spoke smoked rims will it still work ? 

Those are the min size rims the rotors will fit...your 17's give even more room..no worries....you do need to get correct rotors though...Do you have 2.5L motor or the turbo 2.0L?...the 2.5's use the smaller rotors (288mm fronts) the 2.0L use 312mm fronts. If you have smaller rotors and wanna upgrade (since you have 17's and larger rotors would fill em out better as well as give about 10% increase in braking torque...) look at ECS website..they were havin sale on "big brake upgrade kit"..carriers and 312mm front rotors....the plain rotor kit was about $250 as I recall. Rear rotor sizes...2.5L motor 260mm, 2.0L motor 286mm. Upgrading rear rotors requires new dust shields as well as the larger caliper carriers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (biggshant89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggshant89* »_i took it back to the shop the other they greased up the pins and today they made noise and when i parked i felt my back brakes cooking like my hand was 4-5ft away and i felt the heat somethin is so rong i wanna take it back and make them put new rotors in i should of just taken it to the dealer but it was 400 bucks for rear brake job 
 If the "tire monkeys" didn't know how to properly retract the VW rear caliper pistons..ie they just used a 
"C" clamp to squeeze em like you do the fronts..instead of using a rotating caliper retraction tool..they screwed up the e brake adjusters and ruined your calipers...that would make rear brakes drag and get hotter than heck...take it back and B4 you tell em anything..ask em "please tell me exactly what you did to my rear brakes"....How did you retract pistions?"...If they don't tell you they used rotating caliper retractor tool..they owe you new calipers (about $200-300 each BTW)! Guys have posted here after screwin up 'cause they didn't read anything B4 tryin to do their rear pads...I'm bettin the tire shop did the same thing!


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

especially on a newer model, I wouldn't let them off easy at all!! They are supposed to be the "pros" at what they are doing, so push the issues. No problems prior to them touching them, and now cooking brakes. Not good by any means of the word. You could fudge an interior panel mistake or cabin air filter, but not a safety item like..oh, BRAKES!!! If they give you grief at all, get loud and let people know what to expect.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

ok..so i took it back yesterday.. and complained like crazy they wanted to turn my rotors and i told them not to turn it because VW dont want rotors to be turned and the guy was like OH YAH MOST GERMAN CARS are like that lol im like to my self u idiot....anyway they put in new brakepads called ATEs something that sounds french and CENTRIC rotors for free.....but when im braking ever since i changed my pads it doesnt have the same stopping power any particuler reason why like im pushing my brake pedal in more ?


----------



## 07Wolfie (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: NEW ROTORS? (spitpilot)*

Does anyone have the part number for those stretch-torqued rear carrier mounting bolts (MKV, 14mm Triple Square) and/or an online source for them? I'm going to try to get them from the dealer tomorrow, but I'm not confident. Without turning this into another dealership rant, I'll just say that I'm on an island and only have access to 2 VW dealerships, and there's a better-than-average chance that they'll either A.) give me the wrong ones, or B.) not have them in stock. 
Alternately, does anyone know of a good mainland US VW service department that I might be able to sweet-talk into selling me some bolts and sticking them in the mail to Hawaii?
As a general question, do VW and Audi use the same part number database? In other words, if I get the P/N for my VW bolts, could I ask an Audi dealer for them?


----------



## 07Wolfie (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay, update: N91006802 is the part number for these bolts. ECS sells them, but you have to specifically search for the P/N to find it. My 2 local dealers couldn't even find this part in the system, even when I gave them the number (told you so). Oddly, I called 7 Southern California VW dealers today, not a single one has these bolts in stock. They're obviously reusing the old ones or getting new ones as part of a kit (new rotors come with them, maybe?) I'm going to replace mine, if for no other reason than the head being mangled by the time I get them loose!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (07Wolfie)*

Hope VW is reading this!....If their dealers are reusing parts that VW's official shop manual (Bentley) says "ALWAYS REPLACE"...could be in for some product liability lawsuits! You can always get VW OEM parts thru either Zeb at 1stVWparts website or "[email protected] Flag ("ask VW parts guy on MKV Forum) both of these sources are good, savy internet sales guys who know their stuff and sell for a serious discount over what my local dealerships want , of course they do charge shippin...so I always throw in a cabin filter, oil filters etc to spread the cost around... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

hey spit thanks alot man greatly appreciated your help to the highest degree=)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (biggshant89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggshant89* »_hey spit thanks alot man greatly appreciated your help to the highest degree=) 

Always ready to help out a fellow VW driver...


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

in that case lolol...ive also been having problems with my front passagenr window it is completely slower than the others....they have replaced the motor and like almost replaced the entire door except the window and panels and its been more than 4 times but everytime i keep taking it they say its dirty u have to clean the seals could it be possible they r juss jerking me around because its technically a lemon


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (biggshant89)*

Never have torn into a VW power window....yet..knock on wood!...Suggest you post this over in the MKV Forum and see if you get others with similar issues..if you do...print out their comments and take 'em with you to dealer and say see..I'm not imagining this issue!


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

kk thank u


----------

